# Short-tailed opossum



## atropos (Sep 16, 2007)

I would like to share some pictures of my short-tailed opossums. Amazing, friendly marsupials. Last week my female gave birth to 10 little pink worms

Here's the male



















He also doesn't like it when you wake him up







Here are 2 pictures of the female, taken yesterday, hopefully she knows what to do, it's her first litter













I will keep you updated on the little ones


----------



## rm90 (Sep 16, 2007)

Too cute! Those babies are so small aswell... wow. Never knew they were that small!


----------



## beetleman (Sep 16, 2007)

awww i love those guys:worship: those babie look like little gummie pinkies too cute:clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow cute little things! I hope those babies make it for ya! These opossums look much better then the local ones I get here. How hard is it to care for one of these?

I think it's incredible how marsupial's babies' are so small when born!


----------



## atropos (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the Virginia's also, but these ones are much easier to care for


----------



## eelnoob (Sep 17, 2007)

Love the 4th shot.

Very cool mini predators, are the commonly available over there? Don't think I've ever seen any for sell around here.


----------



## atropos (Sep 17, 2007)

More and more people start to like them overhere, but they're not that common yet.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 17, 2007)

They are fairly common here in the US but subject to USDA permits and such which keeps alot of folks away.


----------



## Takumaku (Sep 18, 2007)

They were extremely common in the US before the 2003 prairie dog/monkey pox scare.  After that, the USDA started requiring permits to sell them (i.e. exotic mammals) in large volumes, which effectively eliminated most pet stores.  Small time breeders (you and me) could still sell them without the need for permits.


----------



## dtknow (Sep 18, 2007)

Those are pretty cute. But I can't really say the same for the American ones(except the babies). I guess growing up seeing them squished on roads and whatnot kindof changes your perception.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Sep 20, 2007)

Those are amazing photos, thanks! 

Look at all those sharp little teeth!  But they sure are cuties. But then again, I think our good ole road possums are cute too. :?


----------



## Snakefox (Sep 21, 2007)

aww what cuties!!! I love these guys!!! they are awesome pets!! Love her jelly belly family. LOL


----------



## atropos (Oct 7, 2007)

Small update, the baby's are growing really well, mom's doing a good job.


----------



## eelnoob (Oct 9, 2007)

Which of the sexes would you say is more feisty? Are they pretty clean animals? Do they have any odors, like you know some animals have a certain musk to them. Also any pics of the full enclosures?


Sorry for so many questions.


I'm debating between one of those or a couple more pyxie frogs for my Bday next month.


----------



## atropos (Oct 9, 2007)

Males are usually a bit calmer then females, also bigger. They use 1 corner of the enclosure as a toilet. They do have some sort of musky odor, but if kept clean, that's no problem. Keep in mind that they're solitary animals and have to be kept alone, my enclosure is 40 wide,60 deep,80 high (in cm).

You don't have to be sorry for asking questions.


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 9, 2007)

Too cute!   What's their names? (mom & dad)...


----------



## atropos (Oct 9, 2007)

Adolf & Eva, are the names of my pair, but Adolf is not the father of this litter, Paraguay, he's an F2 from wildcaught animals is the father.


----------



## eelnoob (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks



The more I read up on these little guys, the more I want one  Only thing is the site I was planning on ordering one don't have any pictures of the silver colored morph/variety.


----------



## atropos (Oct 15, 2007)

In Europe there are no other clour morphs, for me they're beautiful enough  

Today I saw they opened their eyes, so everything is going really well


----------



## atropos (Oct 21, 2007)

Some new pictures, the little ones are all doing really well. Eyes open since a couple of days.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 21, 2007)

Aw, they sure have grown alot. Awesome and congrats!


----------



## atropos (Oct 23, 2007)

Ain't they cute


----------



## IgorDaHermit (Oct 23, 2007)

what kind of name is adolf and eva lol

don't tell me ur a narzy

those babies are amazing lol

gl


----------



## atropos (Oct 23, 2007)

Wanted some unusual names


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 23, 2007)

atropos said:


> Ain't they cute



They sure are!  Congrats!


----------



## limz_777 (Oct 24, 2007)

nice , can her be handle?


----------



## intrepidus6 (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you know what (if any) kind of permits are needed to have one in the U.S.H?

I had some rats a couple years ago... I read up on them for a long time and thought they sounded like they would be lots of fun... turned out they were just lots of work.  They are really dirty... had to clean the cage out two times a week, and it was a huge cage and only two rats. They never seemed to "bond" with me.  I gave them away to someone who had other rats.  The day I saw them go I promised myself that I wasen't going to ever get any more small mammals.  However... that, as I said, was several years ago.  I'm starting to consider something like a hedgehog, or maybe even a possum.


----------



## atropos (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know if you need a permit, I'm not from the US.

About the smell, not as bad as rats. They have a bit of a musk odor, I clean the cage once a week/two weeks, almost no smell at all.

With a bit of attention they can become quite tame and can be handled, I don't handle them that much, but almost from the beginning they took the food straight out of my hand.

Hedgehogs are also amazing pets, but they smell a bit stronger than Shorttailed opossums, they also poo and pee everywhere, the opossums use 1 corner for that, if you put a small litter box there, they will use that.

If there are more questions, just ask and I will try to answer it.


----------



## intrepidus6 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks.  Do you need a permit for them in the Netherlands?  (off topic, but just felt I should say, I went there on vacation last year, best country in the world!)

I would really love to have one!


----------



## atropos (Oct 24, 2007)

You don't need any permits overhere, we don't need anything for most animals.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Oct 24, 2007)

How much you selling those babies for? They are so cute, i would love to have one. Do you have to get them rabies shots?


----------



## atropos (Oct 25, 2007)

I sell them for 50 euro a male and 55 euro for a female. they don't need rabies shots.


----------



## atropos (Oct 30, 2007)

Some new pictures, they're growing fast :evil:


----------



## Queerfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh my god! You should have seen how huge my eyes got..those are the cutest things ever! I love the way their little prehensile tails are already curling...

I plan on getting a skunk when I live in a state that permits them...I didn't know possums were also pets though. What kind of personalities do they have?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 2, 2007)

They are so cute. What are their temperments like? Also how do they compare to the "normal opossum? I want one of those...(Didelphis virginiana)


----------



## atropos (Nov 11, 2007)

What I know of the Virginia's is that they aren't as tame as the short-tails, but also very nice animals, very hard to get in Europe.

Few new pictures


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 11, 2007)

To me North American opossums invariably look as though they have leprosy or something. Mean as hell, too. At least the wild ones.


----------



## froggyman (Nov 11, 2007)

oh my those babies are the cutest thing ive ever seen


----------



## atropos (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## butch4skin (Nov 12, 2007)

atropos said:


>


Can you say Alfred Hitchcock presents "The Possums!


----------



## atropos (Nov 15, 2007)

Movie I took tonight, 10 eating mini monsters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7bxK_vPnZ8


----------

